# PowerMac G5 ne démarre plus



## Peka (4 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, Mon PM G5 2X2 ne démarre plus, la lampe témoin clignote trois fois ?
Merci
Péka


----------



## lappartien (4 Avril 2012)

changer la pile peut-être. Ila quel âge ce grand là?


----------



## esv^^ (4 Avril 2012)

Bonjour les déscriptions du mac... C'est vachement précis!


----------



## Souvaroff (4 Avril 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/mon-g5-demarre-plus-il-clignote-3-fois-154662.html


----------



## lappartien (5 Avril 2012)

merci docteur.


----------



## Peka (5 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
Me voici de retour, ce g5  a 8ans. après qq recherche il s'avère que 3 clignotements seraient du à la mémoire Ram ? La DDR  400 ne coure plus les rues ! J'attends donc de trouver 2 barrettes pour tester ce grand garçon. Il faut dire qu'il n'y a que 2 barrettes d'installées donc impossible de les testées une à une .
Péka


----------



## esv^^ (5 Avril 2012)

Salut!
Je te conseil de faire un petit tour chez crucial http://www.crucial.fr/eu/index.aspx
Est ce que le lien qui suit te convient? http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/listmodule/DDR/list.html

esv^^


----------



## Peka (5 Avril 2012)

Génial, merci pour le lien 
Peka


----------



## esv^^ (6 Avril 2012)

Peka a dit:


> Génial, merci pour le lien
> Peka



Tout le plaisir est pour moi!


----------

